# Another trip to NC



## ddog27 (Aug 3, 2005)

I will be taking another trip to North Carolina in October. But this time I will be in Winston-Salem. I was wondering if anyone can tell me where I can go to get some good BBQ while I am there. Thanks!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 3, 2005)

While you giving ddog places, how about in Washington, NC! I'm going there week after next!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 3, 2005)

alright guys, just got in from happy hour, but tomorrow morning I'll post all the places near both locations.


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 3, 2005)

Aunt Bea's in Mount Airy! It ain't the world's greatest, but it aint bad either! Good sauce, good hush pups! Be sure to get the "swate tay."


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 3, 2005)

Aunt Bea (Frances Bavier) actually retired to a small town in North Carolina called Siler City, even though she had never lived in NC.  Many speculated she was looking for her Mayberry.  She was somewhat reclusive, had a lot of cats, and died a few years back.


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 4, 2005)

She was SMOKIN HOT TOO!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 4, 2005)

[-X   Don't talk about Aunt Bea like that.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 4, 2005)

Nick, we'll start with you.

There are 2 joints in Washington itself.

Boss Hog Backyard Bar B Que:  uses pits with charcoal and goes whole hog.  lightly sauced in Eastern style vin sauce.  Buffet available.  Eastern type slaw as well.  Highway 17 noth of Washington  252-946-5251


Hog Heaven: whole hog, ENC sauce (but not as peppery as most), ENC slaw.  No word on if they use gas or wood.  Highway 264 just outside the city limits.  252-975-5829



Now Washington is not far at all from Ayden, home of one of the eastern mecca's, Pete Jones Skylight Inn.  Featured in National Georgraphic in 1979.  His great great grandfather started selling bbq out of a mule drawn wagon in 1811.  5 presidents have eaten there.  Whole hog, cooked all night over oak and hickory wood.    Highway 11 in Ayden.  Has a Capitol style dome on the roof.  252-746-4113


In nearby Greenville is another legendary joint, B's BBQ.  Whole hog over charcoal.  ENC sauce.  Great chicken, fair sides.  No phone.  Serves from 11 am till the food runs out.   Near the East Carolina University Medical Center.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 4, 2005)

DD, you are very close to the Western NC mecca of Lexington, but let's start with Winston Salem.

Hills Lexington BBQ:  Since 1951, Legendary banana pudding.  Shoulders cooked over live hickory coals.  Lex sauce, hot and thin.  You can also get what he calls a pig pickin plate, which is large "two finger" pieces of meat pulled, not chopped.  Sliced available.  Red Lexington style slaw, and white slaw.   Great hushpuppies.   4005 North Patterson Ave. in Winston.
336-767-2184


Little Richards Bar B Q:  shoulders over hickory coals.  Sliced available.
Chicken available on the weekends.  Sauce is as thin as ENC but has the flavor of the lexington dip style.    4885 Country Club Rd, Winston Salem
336-760-3457


Just down the road in Arcadia, is Speedy Lohr's BBQ:  Speedy learned while working for Warner Stamey, a godfather of Lexington q.  Shoulders cooked over hickory.  Sliced available.  Lex Dip is a little thicker than 
some.  Red slaw.  Highway 150 South in Arcadia, 15 miles south of Winston, 8 miles away from Lexington.  336-764-5509


Little Richards Lexington BBQ, Clemmons:  Southern Pride smoker.  Red slaw.  Lex dip for the sauce.  336-766-0401


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 4, 2005)

now should you decide to go to Lexington,  ...well let me just say that there are 38 bbq places in Davidson County, and 20 are in or around
Lesington.  Finney lives near there, and will be along to add his advice.  I believe Raine is also familiar with several joints there.  I'll just add a few of the big boys.


The Barbecue Center:  Shoulders, over mostly hickory.  Sliced available.
Order what you want, Mr. Brown, extra fat, no fat, all white....they give you what you like.  Lexington dip.  Red slaw.   Famous banana splits.  Featured in Southern Living, on Good Morning America, and more.
It's a mecca in the mecca.  900 North Main Street.  336-248-4633

Jimmy's BBQ:   Jimmy worked Warner Stamey and Sid Weaver, both Lexington godfathers.   Shoulders over oak and hickory.  Sliced available.  Red and white slaw.  Dip is not as spicy.    Great chicken.
1703 Cotts Grove Rd.  336-357-2311


Lexington BBQ (formerly Lexington Number 1.):  owned by godfather Wayne Monk.  They have 5 pits using hickory and oak.   Shoulders and turkey breasts.  Again, order what you like, dark, white lean etc.    Dip is a little thinner than some.   Red slaw, but more pinkish.  I-85 Business Loop, 336-249-9814


----------



## ddog27 (Aug 4, 2005)

You rock Captain!! Thank you for posting all of these! I am hungry now!


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 4, 2005)

Is Hog Heaven a chain? I ate at a Hog Heaven in Durham. It was GOOO-OOOOOOOOOD!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 4, 2005)

not to my knowledge....with 200 bbq joints in the state, there's bound to be some title overlap.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 4, 2005)

Cappy....you da man! I'll be checking these places out week after next! Thanks!!! :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey Cappie, how about around Myrtle Beach?  I will be in that area next week.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 4, 2005)

Just go to his house Bill!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 4, 2005)

Strange as it may sound, this is not a bbq area.  First, people visiting here want seafood.  Second the people that move here are largely northern retirees who think bbq is a hot dog.  Today Rev. Marvin came to town and we had lunch at Little Pigs who does a good job.  3 types of sauces, including mustard, and Cookshack smokers.  He only does hams!
You can ask Rev what he thinks.  We had a place called Mr. Pit, which was pretty good, but a little dry off the buffet.  They closed. They also won 2 MIM championships in the 80's and were named Best of the Best by the KCBS people.  

  There's 2 joints in Murrells Inlet (Prossers and Hog Heaven?)  Prossers is adequate, but great sides on the buffet.  Avoid Pig and chicken in Garden City.


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Aug 4, 2005)

Here's the deal: first things first, I know most of y'all won't believe this, but, Capt. sprung for lunch. So, all those rumors of him being a cheapskate, freeloader, etc., are vastly exaggerated. Plus, he had exquisite table manners and didn't spill anything. Didn't burp out loud once. That enough brown-nosing, Capt.? Thought the restaurant was really good. Seating area is pretty small, which IMO added to the "Q joint" atmosphere. Que was fresh ( you can actually see them chopping it behind the counter). Slaw was very tasty, not like the "industrial" type you get at some places. Baked beans were pretty good too. I'd go back....especially if Capt. buys again.


----------



## Finney (Aug 4, 2005)

ddog,
To add to Jim's Lexington list, try Speedy's (not the same one Jim mentioned). It is on the Winston side of Lexington on hwy 8, a few miles off Hwy 52 (which is the way you would be coming).  
Also one of my favs... Lexington Style Trimmings.  It is on old hwy 64 off of I-85 (near the Bob Timberlake Gallery, if you are familier with his art or funiture).  If you are on I 85 look for the Gallery signs.  If you are one Main st, turn on Center St and drive till you see it.

It is the best $1.50 BBQ sandwich you will get anywhere... PERIOD!  
I know... $1.50...  :-(  The price went up last year from $1.25.  They also have a tray of hush-puppies for about the same price... and you will find none better.  A slice of pie is similarly priced.
It's not just the best $1.50 BBQ sandwich, it's one of the better ones (price not a factor).
Even my buddy Kevin Kruger thinks so.  :!:


----------



## Larry D. (Aug 4, 2005)

If you go to Lexington, pick up the map of the town that's available at the visitor's center (in the middle of town), and also at the front desk of some of the hotels. It has most, if not all of the bbq restaurants in town shown on the map (among such other local attractions as the funeral homes). I have a copy, and am hitting all the bbq places, one at a time... so far I've only done about 12 of them, but eventually I'll get them all!


----------



## Finney (Aug 4, 2005)

You're in Clemmons.  Right Larry?


----------



## Finney (Aug 4, 2005)

If that's not from the Myrtle Beach area.... then no.
Not unless Captain and Rev Jr took a trip we don't know about.


----------



## Larry D. (Aug 5, 2005)

Finney - yes, I'm in Clemmons. Though I'm trying to keep a low profile in case I left Virginia owing money to somebody.   8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 6, 2005)

nay, the Little Pigs here is a much smaller joint, no big pig signs at all.
I believe it was started by someone who's father or brother had a joint in Spartanburg.  It's not a chain.  I may take some pictures today.


----------



## ddog27 (Sep 13, 2005)

Ok I leave on Saturday and will be in NC for 8 days! I printed directions to all the BBQ joints on the Captain's list!  

So Captain and Finney, it is worth the 30 minute drive to eat BBQ in Lexington? Is it really much better than anything in Winston-Salem NC?


----------



## Finney (Sep 13, 2005)

I'll be honest with you ddog.  I don't go to a whole lot of Q joints anymore.  Anywhere.  I haven't been to Lexington #1 in a bunch of years.  I was going to Speedy's on Hwy 8 for several years when I would come to town because that's where my wife's parents liked to go.  (And it was very good)  Haven't been there in almost 2 yrs now probably.  Most resently if I drive to Lexington for Q, I go to Lexington Style Trimmings.  Buy two sandwiches, an order of hushpuppies and a drink and you are still less then $6.00.  And it is good.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 13, 2005)

oh go ahead and say...you make better q than what they put out.


----------



## Finney (Sep 13, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> oh go ahead and say...you make better q than what they put out.


Am I that "predictable"?

LST's hushpuppies MIGHT be better.


----------



## ddog27 (Sep 21, 2005)

I have been in NC since Saturday and I have eaten at 4 BBQ joints already! Being new to NC BBQ I must say that the Lexington Style BBQ is really good!! Captain, thank you for the list of BBQ places! So far my favorite is The Barbecue Center. The pork and the sauce there was really good! The drive to Lexington was well worth it! Still got a few more days and a few more places to try! Yum! I will let you know how it goes!

Also do you guys like the red slaw? I am not a big fan of it. What do they put in that red slaw?


----------



## BigGQ (Sep 21, 2005)

They jusy mix some of thier BBQ sauce in it. That is what gives it a red color.


----------



## ddog27 (Mar 20, 2006)

I was in NC again this last weekend. I only had time to stop by one BBQ place. I stopped by Prissy Polly's BBQ in Kernersville NC. It was really good. I might vist there next time I am in NC!


----------

